# Krap-27



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif
Well,
After being out of 1;20.3 for a couple of years, I thought wow, the K-27, 463 would be a nice purchase as this was the loco that pulled our consist in 2001.
I ordered two Ks, 463 & 455 (like the green scheme also).
Needless to say, I am going to cancel my orders.
Out lay of $1,400.00 for the two and now are shipping with major defects.
Gues the K for Bachmann on this one is for Krap

Why are we repairing them, send the Krap back to Bachmann, C.O.D. and let them eat the cost.


----------



## jlyans (Jan 2, 2008)

I would still get one. It is a beautiful model, I like the looks of it even better the the Accucraft K-27.   Even though it's a little bit of a pain It's not that hard to fix the loose counterweights. It is a very smooth, powerful engine.
John


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

What do you want from Bachmann and $700.00 and engine that works?


----------



## Dan Moore (Jan 3, 2008)

Some people would ##*_+%% if you hung them with a new rope./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/shocked.gif


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

First, I wouldn't characterize it as "crap"! What it IS is an engine chock full of new innovations that wasn't sufficiently beta tested before being put out on the market! I suspect that there are one or two people at Bachmann that are having _really_ bad days because of this! That being said, the K is essentially a _very_ nice engine! All but one of these little "problems" could be classified as "modifications" while the really serious one has now been "officially" addressed by Bachmann. (By the way, for all of you out there that think that Dave Goodson is full of himself, take a look at the post by Bachmann. It's Dave's fix that they are using! For everyone that thinks that he is keeping all of this super secret and that he "Is a legend in his own mind" as one reviewer noted, all I can say is "Have you ever looked at Large Scale Central? What about the threads here that link to those posts on LSC? Dave has posted this info for everyone who takes the minimum effort to look for it!)
  Is the wiring and all of the electronics _way_ over complicated? Well, that depends on if you are Stan Ames or not I would suppose.... For me, the KISS principle still works best. Don't give up on the K quite yet! Yes, it's having teething problems but it WILL get them worked out! When it does it WILL be the premier engine from Bachmann! My advice: Buy _one _and have it sent out for r/c battery conversion which should cost about the same as the second engine. You will then have a reliable K-27 that is fully controllable with a digital sound system and which will run _anywhere!_


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

This locomotive has raised the bar in a whole lot of areas. 
I have an arrangement with Bachmann, in that I find out what is wrong, and they decide if and when it gets published. 
In this instance, primarily, I think, because some closer to Bachmann than I, were convinced there was no problem. 
I was more than happy to share the information privately, and NOT in print, with anyone who asked me. 
The other "mods" are just that. 
If you want it to do something differently than it does, you can perform them. Consider it "modification". 
This time was different, for sure. 
I spent 11 years arguing for the fixes to be allowed for publication, and I told them this time, mostly due to the meddling of one (and it's far worse "meddling" than I will ever put in print), I told them I was not going to argue. It was their call, plain and simple. After 11 years of this, it just got old, and I figured, hey, they're big boys, let them tell ME what they want to do. 
There were several options, the shims were the fastest. 
I won't use one regularly, as the outside-cant cylinders will not fit my turnatbles, and I ain't rebuilding them. 
So, if they come out with an inside-cant, I will run one regularly. 
Until then, I will run it on occasion with my string of 1:20 cars. 

You won't find a nicer engine for $750 in this scale. 
Go ahead and cancel. There are folks lined up to buy what you don't. 

TOC


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

GUYS, 
THESE ARE DESIGN ISSUES THAT SHOULD HAVE BEEN ADDRESSED BEFORE RELEASE.  WITH TODAY'S TIGHT TOLERANCING MACHINING, ETC. THERE IS NO EXCUSE FOR THE ISSUE WITH THE COUNTER WEIGHTS. I'VE BEEN IN MANUFACTURING FOR 25 YEARS, YOU  DON'T PERFORM ALPHA/BETA ANALYSIS ON YOUR CUSTOMER, YOU DEFINE IT UP FRONT IN DESIGN PFMEAS, ETC. HOW WOULD YOU REACT IF THIS WAS YOUR FAMILY'S CAR? THERE IS NO DIFFERENCE. A DEFECTIVE PRODUCT, IS A DEFECTIVE PRODUCT.
DID ANYONE SEE A K DEMOSTGRATED AT ANY OF THE SHOWS? NO 
THE ONLY DEMO WAS A BLURRY VIDEO SHOWING THE K PULLING A FREIGHT CONSIST WITH SOME OF THE NEW PROTOTYPE ROLLING STOCK. 
WHY ARE WE MAKIKNG EXCUSES FOR BACHMANN TO RELEASE DEFECTIVE PRODUCT. 
IF YOU RECEIVED AN LGB, ACCUCRAFT, ETC. AND IT HAD DEFECT ISSUES, YOU WOULD SEND IT BACK. 
WHY SUPPORT BACHMANN ANY DIFFERENTLY!
THE ONLY WAY THAT BACHMANN IS GOING TO RESPOND TO QUALITY ISSUES IS FOR THE CUSTOMER TO TAKE CONTROL.

THESE ISSUES ARE "NOT" MODIFICATIONS, THEY ARE DEFECTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
BACHMANN SHOULD BE PAYING AND REPAIRING THE LOCOS THEMSELVES AT THEIR COST,
SHOULD WE BE REPAIRING A MAJOR FORM/FIT/FUNCTION ISSUES? 
NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gifWE ARE NO MORE THAN BACHMANN'S CHEAP 3RD PARTY SORT/REPAIR JUNKIES.

CRUM, HOW MUCH HUSH MONEY ARE YOU BEING PAID BY BACHMANN NOT TO TALK?

OH YES, BY THE WAY, THE ROPE SHOULD BE AROUND BACHMNN'S NECK.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Hay I wasn't the guy down at Marty's Bit*%ing about my shay and the problem I had with shipping! Then going on and on and on.
Most guy's can't afford $700.00 for a engine and have it fall apart!


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

CRUM, HOW MUCH HUSH MONEY ARE YOU BEING PAID BY BACHMANN NOT TO TALK?


1.) I can't imagine anyone having enough money to buy Dave's silence on anything he thought important. 

2.) If you're REALLY thinking this, you haven't been following the story closely enough. Dave, bought off by Bachmann? The very suggestion is probably enough to make them look for someone who published it harder than they're looking for Durango Dan (who, you'll note, at the very least is careful to check his facts!) and probably at the very least requires a quick and sincere apology to the guy whose integrity you just took a bite at that can neither be defended, nor justified, nor supported. 

3.) Your issues with international trade, politics, and corporate ethics aside, I'm not sure that trying to elicit an angry response from folks by posting this kind of vitriol on every thread associated with the new locomotive is the best way to effect change. Those of us who have signed up for the "Jurassic Park" version should prove a lot of things to the folks in Philly. Effective communicaton from folks like Dave who can maintain a cool head, provide facts, and work in a way designed not to alienate the company, while still providing locomotive owners with the information and help they need is probably a lot more effective. 

I'm as hotheaded as the next guy in here so I understand how it's possible to get fired up over this kind of thing. But... you might want to back off a click or two, and check on a few things before you attack the wrong forces, create huge problems for yourself, or just end up looking ridiculous. Take a deep breath or two, and look around. There are no corporate stooges here, and nobody's telling Bachmann it's wonderful and we love it exactly as delivered. In fact, we're telling them quite the opposite ... and they might listen, so long as no one convinces them we're really a bunch of half cocked fanatics who didn't do our homework. 

Deep breath, please.... 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

This kind of attack on both manufacturers and people serves no useful purpose. I'm locking this thread.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

Posted By railgeek on 01/25/2008 5:23 AM


CRUM, HOW MUCH HUSH MONEY ARE YOU BEING PAID BY BACHMANN NOT TO TALK?

Hey Geek....that is one of the most clueless statements I've read thus far....

cale


----------

